# Would you have taken it?



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Just accepted an order. Measly guarantee amount, but mention of cash tip in delivery instructions. Would you have chanced it?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

No!


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> No!


+1

I think I'm running about 10% on "I'll tip you later."


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Results are in. Got $5 cash tip. But I understand the reluctance of others to accept. But it was pretty quiet, and based on the address and previous experience, I gave it a good chance of working out.



dlearl476 said:


> I think I'm running about 10% on "I'll tip you later."


I would distinguish between 'I'll tip you later (in the app)' and 'I'll tip you (in cash) when you arrive'.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

I do that regularly. I reserve the right not to tip if it takes an hour or more to get my food.


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes! I have only been told that once and have it not pan out. Maybe she forgot or something. It typically works out to be a decent tip!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I would have definitely tried it as an experiment.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Seamus said:


> I would have definitely tried it as an experiment.


That's what I thought too. The guarantee was 3 dollars something for about 5 miles, so it wouldn't have been that bad if they hadn't tipped.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> That's what I thought too. The guarantee was 3 dollars something for about 5 miles, so it wouldn't have been that bad if they hadn't tipped.


And you wonder why we keep getting pay cuts and $3 offers. smh

GH/UE can kiss my ass for $3, but nothing more.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

no i would not of accepted that.
i figure every ride to pay a dollar or more a mile average is 1.50 my area for me i pick and choose with 2 years experience ride share. very average of 20 an hour. its not worth it to me .


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> no i would not of accepted that.
> i figure every ride to pay a dollar or more a mile average is 1.50 my area for me i pick and choose with 2 years experience ride share. very average of 20 an hour. its not worth it to me .


8:15. I've made $50 since 5:00. I didn't do it accepting $3 orders.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> no i would not of accepted that.
> i figure every ride to pay a dollar or more a mile average is 1.50 my area for me i pick and choose with 2 years experience ride share. very average of 20 an hour. its not worth it to me .





dlearl476 said:


> 8:15. I've made $50 since 5:00. I didn't do it accepting $3 orders.


Like I said above, they tipped $5 cash. $3.50 + $5.00 = $8.50. That's $1.70 per mile.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I would not accept that order on general principle alone. People really try to get you on some carrot and stick ish.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

jlong105 said:


> I do that regularly. I reserve the right not to tip if it takes an hour or more to get my food.


And.... We reserve the right to spit on your shyt...


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

jlong105 said:


> I do that regularly. I reserve the right not to tip if it takes an hour or more to get my food.


Which, unfortunately, is rarely the driver's fault.



reg barclay said:


> Just accepted an order. Measly guarantee amount, but mention of cash tip in delivery instructions. Would you have chanced it?


I'd already be committed to the gamble by the time I saw the delivery instructions, so that would make me feel the odds were slightly better.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I’d take it in a heartbeat. When there’s a mention of a cash tip it’s usually a good one.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

WAHN said:


> I'd already be committed to the gamble by the time I saw the delivery instructions, so that would make me feel the odds were slightly better.


Not sure about other apps, but with DD you can see certain instructions before accepting, if you look at the request through the small tab.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Not sure about other apps, but with DD you can see certain instructions before accepting, if you look at the request through the small tab.


Hmmm, I've never tried to make the delivery widget window pop up before accepting.

Gonna have to try that. If it works here, that would be very useful for destination, drinks, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> I would not accept that order on general principle alone. People really try to get you on some carrot and stick ish.


Ha ha. I had one of these recently, for a smallish apartment complex but at end of dead end, never any parking. The promised cash tip turned out to be... $1.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

jlong105 said:


> I do that regularly. I reserve the right not to tip if it takes an hour or more to get my food.


You know 99.999% of the time the reason for late food is NOT the fault of the driver. You're blaming the driver for the restaurant's error.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I would have definitely tried it as an experiment.


I tried a $3 delivery as an experiment the other day.


----------

